# Anyone in Scotland going to the Doncaster show?



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Title says it all really. Anyone in Scotland going to the Doncaster show?


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I dont mean to sound like a completely left out person but where in Doncaster is it and when?
And is there any way to get down there like a bus?


----------



## Nyoka Malkia (Feb 28, 2007)

hey mr perthshire:2thumb: I am: victory:



Harrison said:


> Title says it all really. Anyone in Scotland going to the Doncaster show?


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

we are going too!


----------



## TheOne23 (Dec 1, 2007)

I would also like to know when it is. :blush:


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Nyoka Malkia said:


> hey mr perthshire:2thumb: I am: victory:


OOOhhhh now I know who can bring me stuff back LOL!


----------



## Corn24_7 (Nov 7, 2007)

We should be heading down too :2thumb:


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

When is it please? and as asked before, are there any buses heading down?


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

As far as I saw it is on Tuesday 2nd September. I may have gone had it been at on a weekend but work takes preference weekdays for me


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

It's not on Tuesday the 2nd, it's on Sunday 7th. I believe that is an old post from last year and there are numerous other posts about it being on the 7th.


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

biohazard156 said:


> It's not on Tuesday the 2nd, it's on Sunday 7th. I believe that is an old post from last year and there are numerous other posts about it being on the 7th.


Thank you for correcting me :2thumb:


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Montage_Morphs said:


> OOOhhhh now I know who can bring me stuff back LOL!


Good idea! If anyone is down there and sees a male supersnow near 40g mark then call me on 07850767368 and I'll pay cash! :lol2:

(not joking by the way)


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

We are going down, we've got a table but won't be bringing much down with us.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

i maybe going i havent made up my mind as of yet


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

what actually goes on at the shows is it like a pet show for reptiles if so do the do exotic mammals too? i know it sounds stupid to ask but curiositys getting the better of me


----------



## stan (Sep 18, 2006)

ichis-mom said:


> what actually goes on at the shows is it like a pet show for reptiles if so do the do exotic mammals too? i know it sounds stupid to ask but curiositys getting the better of me


It's more like a jumble sale than an animal show.


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

stan said:


> It's more like a jumble sale than an animal show.


aaa do they have exotic mammals there too?


----------



## stan (Sep 18, 2006)

ichis-mom said:


> aaa do they have exotic mammals there too?


There's not been any for sale that I can remember the times I've been to IHS shows, but they are allowed. There's no DWA or wild caught animals allowed.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Harrison said:


> Good idea! If anyone is down there and sees a male supersnow near 40g mark then call me on 07850767368 and I'll pay cash! :lol2:
> 
> (not joking by the way)


IM trying to imagine what else you might pay in...:whistling2:


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

sparkle said:


> IM trying to imagine what else you might pay in...:whistling2:


Well, find a male supersnow around 40g and I'll pay in sexual favours too. Or part sexual favour, part cash... it's really your call :whistling2:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Harrison said:


> Well, find a male supersnow around 40g and I'll pay in sexual favours too. Or part sexual favour, part cash... it's really your call :whistling2:


 
LOL

now if u were a chick with nice red hair and freckles that MAY just have been a good offer!!!!


----------



## Nyoka Malkia (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm getting a little worried about this thread now:lol2:


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Sparkle,

Find me a male supersnow around 40 g and I'll get a red wig and paint freckles on me! :2thumb:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Nyoka Malkia said:


> I'm getting a little worried about this thread now:lol2:


awww Ann.. dont be jealous theres always room for one more... :flrt:

hmm wig sounds dodgy Pete

LOL


----------



## abdnreps (Mar 6, 2008)

hey folks,

is anyone in aberdeen or surrounding area going to the show? if so, are you willing to courier something back to aberdeen? nothing definite yet... just making plans lol


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

abdnreps said:


> hey folks,
> 
> is anyone in aberdeen or surrounding area going to the show? if so, are you willing to courier something back to aberdeen? nothing definite yet... just making plans lol


Not going to the show myself but if anyone wants anything brought back from Swansea in the next fortnight then let me know!


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

im going down


----------



## #77 (May 8, 2008)

Will be at the show, just booked the hotel for Saturday night.  Nae driving down and then back up in one day for me. :lol2:


----------

